# mastic sealant



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Just removed toilet door frame because of leak and found the wood surround rather wet.
I will be replacing some of it but does anyone know what the mastic sealant is between door frame and exterior panels, it looks like putty but has a more elastic property.

It is the same sealant that is round all the windows etc.

cheers
terry


----------



## GRUMPYOB (Feb 20, 2011)

It's probably Sikaflex, basically an industrial sealant/adhesive. Most caravan dealers will sell that or an equivalent. I've used one calles SOUDASEAL RV61 from my local dealer to stick my camos dome to the roof and seal around the old status ariel holes. No problems at all.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Can't help with on your particular sealant type but if you want a sealant that sticks even if surfaces are wet then try Stixall. It sets with a rubber like feel but is not a "non-setting" mastic so future removal would be more difficult.

There is info in this thread (skip to page 2)
Sikaflex and Stixall as alternative

This link also relevant
Alternative to Sikaflex

Steve


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Terry

On an Autotrail I would expect the sealant to be non setting mastic, if it was all sticky when you took the frame out it will be mastic.

You can buy mastic sealing strip on a roll from caravan/motor home dealers.

Martin


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Make sure you use non setting mastic. Some Silkaflex is an adhesive and you will not be able to remove the door again if you use it!!!!
You can buy non setting mastic in a tube like Silkaflex and use a mastic gun to apply. Most Caravan/Motorhome dealers stock some make or other probably under £10 a tube. I use Carafax IDL99 Mastic. It can be bought on ebay for under £7 delivered.


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks very much everybody, now what to get.
cheers
terry


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Carafax IDL99 is a none setting bedding mastic (for the the Caravan and Motohome Industry).

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/caravan_accessories/product_18573/Carafax_IDL_99_Cream.aspx

GOOD LUCK


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*sealant*

personally I would go for the Mastic sealant on a roll as a lot of sealants don't like sticking to highly shine plastic, go for W4it comes in three sizes /19/32/45mm wide sticks like s____ to a blanket go for the widest one you can use to get a good seal dont use skerflex 121 I did on a roof light and ended up refixing whith W4,It comes in 5mtr lengths apply when warm,


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I had the same problem and fixed it with Tiger Seal (available of eBay).


----------

